# VM + Apache



## bigwax (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi, I'm a pretty big noob when it comes to UNIX and am attempting to install Apache on my FreeBSD virtual machine.

I know I have to configure the ServerName and Listen addresses in the Apache config file, but I'm not sure what they are suppose*d* to be.

Apache22 config file:
http://pastie.org/private/4unhxgt4whxwwmzrpgg

/etc/hosts:
http://pastie.org/private/z2njdntjpyofs4oxsyjh8q

IP of main OS (win7):			192.168.2.15
IP of virtual machine (*F*reeBSD):	192.168.2.14

I'm getting this error:


```
BensFreeBSD# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/apache22 start
Performing sanity check on apache22 configuration:
Syntax OK
Starting apache22.
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/apache22: [color="Red"]WARNING: failed to start apache22[/color]
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2013)

bigwax said:
			
		

> I know I have to configure the ServerName and Listen addresses in the Apache config file, but I'm not sure what they are suppose to be.


No, you don't have to set them at all. Let apache figure it out by itself.


----------

